# ToyMax Vac-U-Former Incredible Car Factory



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

anybody have any experience with one of these?










i saw it at a thrift store the other day and I tried to leave it there, but I was unsuccessful.  anyways, here's what's in it:










i had hoped that it could be used to make slot car bodies using diecast cars as masters. but the way it works, it comes with INTERNAL molds that the plastic sheet gets pulled into, as opposed to "shrink-wrapping" the plastic over the OUTSIDE of an existing diecast, which is how I thought most do-it-yourselfers made vacu-formed bodies. i could see all this right there in the store... it comes with two molds, one that looks like a C4 Corvette and one that looks kinda like a Lamborghini Diablo, maybe. neither of which i'm really dying to have slot car bodies of. but for $2, i couldn't pass on it.

here's what the inner workings kinda look like:




























anybody used one of these for slot car bodies with any success? any ideas what kinds of plastic sheets I can use for refills?

thanks in advance for any words of wisdom...

--rick


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

How about from the great and Powerful Amazon?

http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Marker-Vac-u-former-Refill-Pack/dp/B00FAZ8M14/ref=pd_sim_sbs_t_1

Only 3 left

Rob


----------

